
Ask HN: Tools for “Explain it” Videos - knicholes
I saw a site explainitvideos.com, but was wondering what other tools people use to create these fun little introduction videos to explain their startups.  I&#x27;m an Adobe employee, so I have access to all of their software.  I&#x27;m wondering if there are tools better suited to creating these videos, though.  Can anyone offer any recommendations?
======
anon3_
Software:

\- [http://www.videoscribe.co/](http://www.videoscribe.co/)

Services:

\- [https://ydraw.com/](https://ydraw.com/)

\- [http://thedrawshop.com/](http://thedrawshop.com/)

As for other features, as an Adobe employee, you've probably seen
[http://www.adobe.com/products/captivate.html](http://www.adobe.com/products/captivate.html)

